

AppFog Goes Public Beta - thoward37
http://blog.appfog.com/appfog-goes-public-beta/

======
will_work4tears
Hmm, I keep getting Internal Server Errors when I try to register or log in.

Edit: Chrome / Ubuntu anyway, worked fine for me in Firefox.

~~~
thoward37
There was a minor config problem, but should be good now. Thanks for digging
into it!

